# Question about Alex Race 28 Aero Profile



## js1221

They came stock on my Scott S30 and I was wondering about the quality of the rims? I have been told when it comes to upgrading the best place to start is usually with the wheels so I am trying to determine where these fit into the picture quality wise.


----------



## Tuscan Rider

They don't!!
These Alex rims are absolutely bottom end of the market range and you should be looking at Mavic rims for durability and reliability as well as quality.

I bought a Scott Speedster S30 Double 2011 Road Bike with the Alex rims on with a warning along the sidewall stating in poor english:- "Excessive use damage the rim sidewall This can result an accident serious injury or death"...now any company with such poor PR as that don't deserve any custom, I also think Scott should withdraw their support and distance themselves from such amateurs as Alex Rims.:nonod:


----------



## Tuscan Rider

After some research and since my bike is a Scott of US, I might as well go with some US rims by ROL probably better than the Mavic range!:thumbsup:


----------



## T K

Tuscan Rider said:


> They don't!!
> These Alex rims are absolutely bottom end of the market range and you should be looking at Mavic rims for durability and reliability as well as quality.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Look at Mavic if you want a over hyped, over priced, underperforming wheelset with crappy customer service.


----------



## TomH

Alex makes some really great rims, and some really awful rims. Unless you have experience with a specific model of alex rims, its hard to draw a conclusion.

I have no experience with that particular rim, but dont let the name scare you off.


----------



## PlatyPius

The Alex rims that come on all of the Speedster S-series bikes are crap.


----------



## T K

A Specialized Allez Elite I bought in 05 came stock with Alex 298s. I rode the sh!t out of those things for about 2 years, no problems. So,.........shrug.


----------



## Crawf

My bike came with a set of Alex Race 28 'rims' and they have been fine, they are on my commuter and I give them an absolute flogging. Still dead true after 7000km. Allot is down to the wheel build.


----------



## andresmuro

js1221 said:


> They came stock on my Scott S30 and I was wondering about the quality of the rims? I have been told when it comes to upgrading the best place to start is usually with the wheels so I am trying to determine where these fit into the picture quality wise.


W/o knowing your intentions, it is hard to know how suitable are your wheels. The Alx 28 is an all around rim which will tolerate abuse by a heavy person. I'd guess that your wheelset will be close to 2000 grms which is average for a training wheels. Don't know your weight, but if you are over 170 and training hard, the wheels will be good. 

In general, alex rims tend to be inexpensive but good quality and long lasting. They tolerate more tension than mavic rims which tend to crack at the spoke holes after a while. 

Again, for training, they will be great. If you race too, you may want a lighter wheelset if you are attacking and climbing a lot. My suggestions it to use the f..k out of them. 

People make too much about weight. My bike with bottles, tools, pump and s..t weighs 30lbs. On weekends I train with people on ubercarbon 17lbs bikes. I ride as fast as everyone else on flats, and wouldn't ride any faster with a lighter bike. On hills, I get dropped, but its because of my own weight, not the bike. 

Don't worry about weight until you are losing the KOM jersey or the sprints by inches. 

Ride bike, have fun!


----------



## camo25

Hi 

Sorry to hijack the thread, but im looking at purchasing a Scott S20 with these wheels and I currently have a set of Mavic Aksium on my soon to be commuter Trek, they have done about 800km.

Would it be a good idea to swap the wheels around?

Thanks!


----------



## Tuscan Rider

Myself said:


> Alex rims warning along the sidewall stating in poor english:- "Excessive use damage the rim sidewall This can result an accident serious injury or death"


I refer back to my post earlier. If Alex Rims has such poor PR as this, I'd stick with what your used to. Informing a customer with such a warning and in minute print on the sidewall, that you'd need a magnifying glass to read it, is a discouraging comment put lightly!

Everyone who cycles and rides hard is doing their bodies good...no harm done in keeping fit however, I can't get my head around a rim outfit called Alex Rims who says the opposite by using death threats as a discouraging means for a point of sale.


----------



## TomH

Those warnings are pretty common on bicycles.. definitely not just alex. Has more to do with our litigious society than the product.


----------



## Tuscan Rider

On bicycles?...don't you mean rims?
I must admit to never seeing such nonsense on rims before until I bought the Scott S30 Speedster.

I will never buy another road bike that supports Alex Rims, as a manufacturer of such a product you'd expect to build your rims with some technical know how if your in that line of business, if you can't do that then putting rubbish on the sidewall as a warning not to use the rims excessively, says a lot not only about the rim manufacturer but also the cycle manufacturer who endorses them!!


----------



## irakli

*Hallo everyone*

I,m Irakli from Georgia (post Soviet) I live near Batumi / Poti.
I have 2011 Cube X race bike in mint condition,almost new.

Question; can I use this bike a a real road bike if I will replace tires?

Also I,m looking for another road bike frame (or used bike) ,if you now sites where I can buy it please inform. email : [email protected].

If any one would like to come to Georgia ) through Turkey please inform me,I will accompany and will participate in this tour as well.


Thank you to everyone


----------

